# S2 rims



## Cooper S. (Mar 4, 2018)

Are all s2 rims built the same? Are some stronger or worth more than others? If this is a dumb question let me know. Picks for attention


----------



## rhenning (Mar 5, 2018)

Except for diameter and chrome verus no chrome they are the same for true American made S-2s.  Value depends on condition and how bad the buyer wants them.  Not sure what meme means.  Roger


----------



## Cooper S. (Mar 5, 2018)

rhenning said:


> Except for diameter and chrome verus no chrome they are the same for true American made S-2s.  Value depends on condition and how bad the buyer wants them.  Not sure what meme means.  Roger



Sorry autocorrect. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Oilit (Mar 5, 2018)

While we're on the subject, I've seen some on EBay that were stainless steel. Where did they come from?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 5, 2018)

There were some stainless rims made shortly after WW2 (1946/47ish) but I think the were for lightweights not S-2s.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2018)

The S-2's along with the other size Tubular rims had cosmetic changes over the years, and possibly a slight build difference on the later issues. I believe the last Schwinn made S-2's came from their Hungarian factory. 
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2018)

rhenning said:


> There were some stainless rims made shortly after WW2 (1946/47ish) but I think the were for lightweights not S-2s.  Roger




SCHWINN BEGAN MAKING THE S-2'S IN 1948 AND THE FIRST ONES DID NOT
HAVE THE SERRATIONS UNTIL LATER THAT YEAR. THEIR STRENGTH IS
BASICALLY DUE TO THE PATENTED TUBULAR DESIGN.

I HAVE ACTUALLY SEEN THE STAINLESS STEEL SCHWINN S-2 RIMS THAT LOOKED
LIKE THEY HAD A SATIN FINISH NOTHING LIKE A CHROME FINISH.
THEIR FINISH LOOKED INFERIOR TO THE CHROME PLATED S-2'S.


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2018)

A friend who was a Schwinn dealer till the end says the last ones were made in their Hungary factory till a fire put a end to S2's, another friend bought a girls Schwinn made in Hungary for the S2's, never took many pictures back then but the frame's in my frame junk pile.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2018)

That's strange. Sheldon Brown said that Schwinn never imported bikes from the Hungarian plant. I read that on the internet.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> SCHWINN BEGAN MAKING THE S-2'S IN 1948 AND THE FIRST ONES DID NOT
> HAVE THE SERRATIONS UNTIL LATER THAT YEAR. THEIR STRENGTH IS
> BASICALLY DUE TO THE PATENTED TUBULAR DESIGN.
> 
> ...



Did the stainless rims have the knurling?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 7, 2018)

No knurling.  Roger


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 7, 2018)

I never knew much at all about the Hungary rabbit-hole Junior took the company down until I read this:


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2018)

rhenning said:


> No knurling.  Roger



Same for the Stainless S4’s Roger?


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2018)

Were these rims stamped? Did they read Schwinn Tubular S4 or S2?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 7, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Did the stainless rims have the knurling?



THE stainless rims RIMS DID HAVE KNURLING.  I SAW THEM.


----------



## Oilit (May 5, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THE stainless rims RIMS DID HAVE KNURLING.  I SAW THEM.



That's interesting. I recently picked up a '49 New World with the stainless S-6's, and there's no trace of knurling. I remember seeing a picture of stainless S-2's, but I can't remember if they were knurled or not. Does anybody have pictures?
I put a picture of the S-6's in this thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1949-new-world-with-stainless-s-6-rims.168654/


----------



## BillMetric (May 7, 2020)

OK you guys gotta quit with the misinformation about stainless S2s, they do exist, I sure would like another one to match my one, mine looks like 1950s to me, sure not 40s, they are just as shiny as chrome if not more shiny, and the knurling is outstanding, mine doesn't have any cracks or any other BS, would like to hear more truth about these and less guess work


----------



## Oilit (May 7, 2020)

BillMetric said:


> OK you guys gotta quit with the misinformation about stainless S2s, they do exist, I sure would like another one to match my one, mine looks like 1950s to me, sure not 40s, they are just as shiny as chrome if not more shiny, and the knurling is outstanding, mine doesn't have any cracks or any other BS, would like to hear more truth about these and less guess work View attachment 1189173



Thank you, Sir! That's what I'm looking for!


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

BillMetric said:


> OK you guys gotta quit with the misinformation about stainless S2s, they do exist, I sure would like another one to match my one, mine looks like 1950s to me, sure not 40s, they are just as shiny as chrome if not more shiny, and the knurling is outstanding, mine doesn't have any cracks or any other BS, would like to hear more truth about these and less guess work View attachment 1189173



That is one rare rim!  They will polish up like a mirror even though the stainless alloy Schwinn used is not the best


----------



## mrg (May 7, 2020)

Nobody can argue with that, it says it right there on the rim!, STAINLESS!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 7, 2020)

THE stainless rims RIMS DID HAVE KNURLING. I SAW THEM AND THEY WERE A PAIR OF S-2',
BUT THAT WAS OVER 5 YEARS AT MLC.  A NEW YORK COLLECTOR FROM NEW YORK WAS TRYING 
TO SELL THEM, BUT NO TAKERS.  THE STAINLESS WAS NOT GLOSSY.
IT WOULD TAKE A LOT OF WORK, BUT STAINLESS STEEL CAN BE BUFFED TO A MIRROR FINISH.
I HAVE SEEN STAINLESS STEEL BUFFED TO A #8 MIRROR FINISH IN ARCHITECTURAL APPLICATIONS.


----------



## Oilit (May 7, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THE stainless rims RIMS DID HAVE KNURLING. I SAW THEM AND THEY WERE A PAIR OF S-2',
> BUT THAT WAS OVER 5 YEARS AT MLC.  A NEW YORK COLLECTOR FROM NEW YORK WAS TRYING
> TO SELL THEM, BUT NO TAKERS.  THE STAINLESS WAS NOT GLOSSY.
> IT WOULD TAKE A LOT OF WORK, BUT STAINLESS STEEL CAN BE BUFFED TO A MIRROR FINISH.
> I HAVE SEEN STAINLESS STEEL BUFFED TO A #8 MIRROR FINISH IN ARCHITECTURAL APPLICATIONS.



The stainless S-6 rims on my 1949 New World aren't knurled, but my understanding is that the first year chrome and painted S-2's were also smooth, so I would guess that there may be stainless S-2's that are smooth, *if* they made them in 1948. Unless somebody finds out exactly when they were produced, I don't think you can rule anything out. Do you know if the New York collector is on the CABE?


----------



## Oilit (May 8, 2020)

rhenning said:


> No knurling.  Roger



Are these some you have or some you saw? And do you have any pictures? Thanks.


----------

